# Fancy mouse breeder wanna-be in Pennsylvania



## blubart (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi folks,

I've been a "closeted" mouse fancier for many, many years ... first learning of them from a library book in the early 70s. My animal "escapades" have largely consisted of dog showing and breeding (Afghan Hounds briefly and then Bassets for about 25 years). I am an AKC judge, but no longer breed dogs. I also have a small herd of Nubian Dairy Goats. I briefly had fancy mice in the early 90s. There was a small club in Harrisburg and I actually was able to purchase a few agoutis from a couple who had brought the line back from England. As a breeder and lover of genetics, you cannot beat the mice. First of all, they are beautiful to look at, lovely to own and hold (so friendly and inquisitive) and as far as genetics, it seems the sky is the limit and the generations follow along so quickly! The problem here: No shows, no local mouse folk who are serious about breeding to quality mice (no disrespect to loving pet owners, I just love good genetic discussions). I have often visited the FMC web page, "drooling" all the beautiful colors, and those ears.

Well, I've "sobbed on" long enough. I will continue to enjoy lurking. I have been to England once (in 2002) and had a grand time. My "dream" is to retire there and raise and show fancy mice ... a bit hard with immigration, family here, etc. If I plan another trip, it will have to include a mouse show. Best to you all over the holidays and keep up the wonderful work with the mice.

Joe Smith (yes, my real name)


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  If you ever do manage to get over again, the Bradford championship at the end of January is well worth a visit, there are many species of small animal exhibited there and it is held in the lovely town of Harrogate which is well worth a visit anyway


----------



## blubart (Dec 20, 2009)

I will remember that. Any trip to England is a wonderful one. Not to bore you to tears, but I started do geneaology research this year and found out that about 90% of the family (both) sides go back to England ... Leeds, Birmingham, and London ... even to the Hungerfords! Another reason to visit.

What has also been neat is in purusing this site, a number of US mouse breeders have been doing a wonderful job ... so different from what I found in the early 90s. Lots of quality. Of course, the internet makes for much better connections. I may be tempted to make a few mouse houses. Thanks for writing.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Joe Smith (we all believe you though thousands wouldn't )
Pleased to meet you.

Afghan hounds huh?
Some people say I look like an Afghan hound when I wear my hair down!

You're going to love the forum
xx


----------



## blubart (Dec 20, 2009)

When I'm feeling brave ... I'll send you a photo of me showing my Afghan in 1972 ... long hair on both of us! Her name was Petula ... how's that for British! Yes, it does seem to be a wonderful forum. Lots of interesting and intelligent discussion going on.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome! I love dogs and mice too! Though, I probably will only ever breed mice. I love Bassets and grew up with one.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

greetings Joe Smith,I dream of retiring into the mouse shed without the unwelcome interruption of work.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Joe! Welcome to the forum. We have quite a few American folk on here, although I would imagine most of you are pretty far apart!


----------



## itsasilverspoon (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi there! Whereabouts in Pennsylvania are you? I'm in Southeast PA, although no longer breeding at the moment [travelling back and forth between the US and England too often to really focus on my lines].  Any idea what you're looking to get into?


----------



## blubart (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in SW PA ... Greene County (just north of Morgantown). I would love to get back into the mouse fancy but have a full plate with work, going to college (late in life), a small herd of Nubian dairy goats, 4 horses and 75 acres that I'm making bird habitat-friendly. I'm basically just lurking and enjoying it all vicariously. "IF" I were to get back into it ... probably type would be first and then color. I love those large but elegant mice with those huge ears. What's your specialty in mice? I bred and raised dogs for many many years. I love genetics. How exciting to be going to England ... was there in 2002. Best trip I ever took.


----------



## Mousekateers (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Joe,
Wow, Afghan Hounds! I started showing Afghans in the early 1970's (Sydney, Aust), they were at their peak during that era.
After I married I went to something I could catch :lol: and have since been showing Bearded Collies ( http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/pro ... p?dog=9273 ) and of course enjoying our mice and all that goes with them.


----------



## blubart (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh my ... we started at the same time! My first points were won in 1972 with a dog named Petula ... how's that for dating ourselves! I'm not sure how to post a picture on here ... it's a scream, bell bottoms and all. I judged Afghans for the Queensland Club in 2005 ... without a doubt the most enjoyable assignment I have ever head. Stunning dogs. I see you're still grooming ... those Beardies look lovely. I only had Afghans until the late 70's and then went to something I could REALLY catch ... Basset Hounds. That's the breed I'm best known for over here. I stopped breeding them a couple of years ago and am now pursuing a long neglected college career (VERY late in life). And you know what ... I'm repeating myself from earlier posts. Nothing like dementia!  Nice chatting with you. I'm really enjoying these beautiful mice and the discussions. Great group.


----------

